# Found Pigeon Eggs



## First_Timers (Mar 30, 2010)

Well I'm new to forums new to pigeon raising I think my name says it all, well the story is I found baby eggs on are porch (Flat/apartment livers), not the first time we had pigeons living on are porch breading and all, but the first time getting threatened of eviction if we do not remove the pigeons.

so we had no choice but to take the eggs inside, but to are surprised they are hatching as I type (slowly but hopefully surely), so all of to day I've been searching the web on the care of pigeons, 

So if you any favourites sites on pigeons care tips please tell all : ) 

Also I have them in a empty fish tank with a light over them we have some plants in there with them (tomatoes basil etc.....) homemade green house : ) 


any way we thought the heat from the light will keep them warm.


Remember we have no supples we clues less and have hatching bird in are room, so HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


-First_Timers


----------



## First_Timers (Mar 30, 2010)

Well I'm new to forums new to pigeon raising I think my name says it all, well the story is I found baby eggs on are porch (Flat/apartment livers), not the first time we had pigeons living on are porch breading and all, but the first time getting threatened of eviction if we do not remove the pigeons.

so we had no choice but to take the eggs inside, but to are surprised they are hatching as I type (slowly but hopefully surely), so all of to day I've been searching the web on the care of pigeons, 

So if you any favourites sites on pigeons care tips please tell all : ) 


Also I have them in a empty fish tank with a light over them we have some plants in there with them (tomatoes basil etc.....) homemade green house : ) 


anyway we thought the heat from the light will keep them warm.


Remember we have no supples we cluesless and we have hatching birds in are room, so HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


-First_Timers


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Welcome to Pt.......I can't help you but, check back, there are great people that will help you, so keep checking back....*


----------



## yearsexperience (Nov 21, 2009)

already hatching i see ! Thats good. It might be tricky raising them from small like that. Recomend them with the parents but if you are willing to raise them, you want to get stuff to start feeding them soon. I havn't done this before but go onto youtube or something and see what materials they use to feed young birds, etc.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

where is your location. they need an experienced rehabber or someone who knows how to feed just hatched pigeons, as they are alot different than most birds as they need pigeon milk and eat from inside the mouth of the parent bird. they may be fine for a day, as they can live from their yolk reserves...but you need to find someone asap, hopefully if you post your location someone can look up a wildlife rehabber that may be willing to take them if they live.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It can be done but it's not easy. Keeping them the right temperature is critical. I've raised pigeons from just hatched, many times and I have an incubator. 
Please do tell us where you are so we can help you find a rehabber.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

We'll, you certainly have your work cut our for you, it would be best, as Charis mentions, if there was an experienced rehabber in your area that could take them over.

In the mean time, you will need some small syringes, 1ml & 3ml to start, in the link below it mentions a small tube on the end, you could get some small diameter silicone or rubber tubing at many pet or medical supply stores, you will need just a few inches. The liquid paraffin the link speaks of would be mineral oil, but you could use a drop of olive oil instead. Until you can get organized with the syringes, they will need food soon so you could use an eye dropper to slowly, put a drop or two at a time into their mouth until you get 1ml into them, For reference, there are 5ml in one cooking teaspoon, so 1/5 of that.

The parents when they feed their young, in the beginning, feed them something called crop milk, which not really "milk", but looks "milky" looking and it is composed of factors a new baby not only needs to feed them, but also build their immunity and start their GI tract working right. A substitute formula for this is below as well.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/hand-feeding-baby-pigeons-from-day-one-9918.html

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/macmilk-crop-milk-substitute-15236.html

Get a deep dish, like an old margarine tub, line it will some soft cloth and set them in it, this will help them keep their feet aligned as they grow which is important if problems with their legs are to be avoided.

Also, as mentioned, they need to be kept at a quite warm temperature, 92 degrees, this is important, use a thermometer for this, as too hot or too cold is no good. They start at around 10 days old to be able to thermoregulate their own body temperature and then precise ambient temperature is not as crucial.

There are others here who will also pitch in and good luck with them,

Karyn


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Folks, I've merged the threads. To First_Timers, please call me at 949 584 6696. If you are as ill prepared as you have posted, the baby birds will die. I am guessing you are in Southern California but could be wrong about that. Regardless, you HAVE to get some help for these babies.

Terry


----------



## First_Timers (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm am shopping tomorrow for "KAYTEE exact® Hand-Feeding Formula" and the proper tools to feed them, I have been studying on care of baby pigeons, also I know some one that lives near that has a pet pigeon, that he raised since a baby,

My pigeons are still in cracking there shells, 

I have no intention of letting anything happen to them. 


I'm sorry if I worried people I was just looking for recommend sites, tips, and preferred brands. 

I see now I really miss worded my worries. 


Thanks for the help.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

First_Timers said:


> I have no intention of letting anything happen to them.


FirstTimers, I have no doubt that you are going to try your utmost best for these little guys, but I think the concern is that there is very little room for error in the things you need do for them, when raising from day one, to help them survive. If you get something just a little wrong in their first days, there is a good chance they will perish. If you are at all close to Terry, please give her a call, perhaps something could be worked out where she could help you until they are a little older, to an age where if something is not done precisely right, it does not mean a chance of death for them. I think for whatever you decide to do, she could provide you with invaluable help, even by phone, so please, I do really think you should call her.

Look, I am happy to help you in any way I can, please feel free at anytime to ask questions about what you are unsure of or don't quite understand. 

Karyn


----------



## First_Timers (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm located in the UK, 

And as I said before I do know A person who has been taking care of pigeons So I contacted him getting help now, 

I just kinda freaked out when I first received the pigeons.

Thank you all again.


----------

